# Best Water Troughs?



## petitepyromaniac

What do you think is the best water trough? There are many options with steel, rubber, plastic, etc....

Moss is a big problem in mine. It made me wonder if some troughs allow this more than others- for example, maybe troughs with slicker materials would give the moss less to grip to. Once I started thinking about it, I figured there must me a lot of different pros and cons to different types of troughs.

Any help/opinions is appreciated!


----------



## Speed Racer

Troughs grow algae, not collect moss. Moss can't live under water.

All stock tanks, regardless of their make and material, grow algae. Horses slobber in the water, they throw organic material (feed, hay, grass) in the trough, and other things happen that encourages the growth of algae.

There are various ways of minimizing algae in water troughs but I don't think you can ever get rid of it completely, and certainly not forever. There also isn't a type of material that's 'less grippy' for algae.

I have Rubbermaid troughs. I like that they're much lighter and easier to move when empty, as opposed to metal troughs.


----------



## iridehorses

I've used a Rubbermaid 100 gallon tank for the past 20+ years but algae (which I think you mean rather then moss) will still stick to it. It's easy to clean but still needs to be done a few times per season depending on whether you have it in the sun or not. I've never heard of anything except those refillable tanks that don't collect algae.


----------



## petitepyromaniac

Algae, NOT moss. Got it. My knowledge of such things is rather limited 

I realize I'll probably never completely get rid of algae, and that's okay- I don't have a problem cleaning troughs. I was just wondering if there was something better out there. I always like learning about what's new and what other people are using!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have the Rubbermaid type trough too. I clean it about once per week to keep the growing stuff to a minimum.


I also have two smaller (I think 20 or 25 gallon) tubs that are the black rubber stuff (very heavy). I like those because they are in the smaller paddocks and if a horse steps in them or such they are not likely to hurt the trough or the horse. They too grow stuff on the sides if I do not clean them out regularly.


----------



## wetrain17

Automatic waterers (sp?) they are the best. easy and fast to clean!


----------



## VelvetsAB

wetrain17 said:


> Automatic waterers (sp?) they are the best. easy and fast to clean!


_For outside?_

_I am assuming that because PP asked about water troughs that they would be used outside in a paddock. An automatic waterer could have lines freeze in the winter if it was out of doors....and I do not know many people who use them outside. Personally, I do not like the auto's as you can not see how much water your horse is actually consuming, compared to a trough (or a bucket inside)._


_We have used barrels cut in half**, steel and the rubbermaid type troughs. They all grew slimy stuff or algea on them if they were not cleaned on a fairly regular basis, or if the water was "old" in it. The barrels seem to work the best (for pastures with only a few horses) as the water normally is fresher in them, since they hold a smaller gallon amount. It is also much easier to dump a small trough compared to a large one, and waste less water._

_**By cut in half, I mean that the bottom and the top of the barrel has been cut, with a bit of the middle ending up being garbage. _


----------



## wetrain17

I've never had an issue with the lines freezing. I like them because the water stays fresh for the horses to drink and they are quick and easy to clean.


----------



## Speed Racer

Not everyone can afford auto waterers, and as Velvet stated, they make it impossible to judge how much water the horses are drinking. 

I like to keep tabs on that, as I've dealt with one impaction colic over the years and I'd rather not have another.


----------



## wetrain17

petitepyromaniac said:


> What do you think is the best water trough? There are many options with steel, rubber, plastic, etc....
> 
> Moss is a big problem in mine. It made me wonder if some troughs allow this more than others- for example, maybe troughs with slicker materials would give the moss less to grip to. Once I started thinking about it, I figured there must me a lot of different pros and cons to different types of troughs.
> 
> Any help/opinions is appreciated!


 
To each their own. I was just answering the question based on my experience. The horses get all the water they want from them and it is always fresh. I empty them and turn them off when the horses are in their stalls and then turn them back on when i turn out. All my horses get plenty of water.


----------



## mls

VelvetsAB said:


> _I am assuming that because PP asked about water troughs that they would be used outside in a paddock. An automatic waterer could have lines freeze in the winter if it was out of doors....and I do not know many people who use them outside. Personally, I do not like the auto's as you can not see how much water your horse is actually consuming, compared to a trough (or a bucket inside)._


We have 3 automatic water access. They do not freeze in the winter.

You can argue all you want about not knowing how much the horse is drinking but you cannot force a horse to drink. On a day like yesterday,the two horses on stall rest had to have buckets emptied and refilled as the water became funky and they did not want to drink it.

When it hit 102 here yesterday with a 15 mph wind, we are SO very fortunate we knew the horses and cattle had as much water as they wanted.


----------

